# Sullivan Hardware Anniversary Cookoff - Indianapolis - 6/5/2010



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 4, 2010)

I just found out about this cook-off today.

http://www.sullivanhardware.com/Anniversary-Cookoff_.html

I am entered and will be doing ribs, beans and abts.

If you're in town, stop by.  I'll probably be the only one with a WSM and a Weber Performer.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok Indy you are holding the knowledge of all of us here at SMF. You should just blow away your compation with all of the skills that you have leanred here over the past couple of years. Now go out there and smoke them up and don't take no names for you might know some of the dead. So keep it in the back of your mind This ones for the Gipper (jeff). Go out there a kick some ribs and beans.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  we'll have your back


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 4, 2010)

It's more of a grilling competition but I am going to try ribs.  I'll have about 5 hours or maybe 6 to do them though.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 6, 2010)

Not too bad for a day's notice!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations on your win, we're proud of you my friend.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 6, 2010)

Indy, that is awesome man !!!  Make us weber folks proud !!!  Way to go dude..Bet u do even better next time.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 6, 2010)

Here a few more pics that my buddy took.

That's my stepdaughter drinking water and that's me givin' pieces of my ribs out...They only lasted a few minutes!







There's the ribs and 3 ABTs and a small pot of beans getting ready to get pulled.

And no I didn't put Hall's cough drops in anything...







The star of the show...don't mind that little nibble piece...may stepdaughter had to taste test:


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 6, 2010)

First off Congrats. That is awesome. Also the qview looks great


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks all!

The folks behind me came in 2nd with pork loin Quesadillas and the first place winner had a turkey leg.  I think if I would have found something creative to do with the ribs, I would have knocked it out of the park.

Definitely do this again next year!

I just found out from listening to the radio that I beat 3 other teams who did ribs and 2 of those teams were local restaurants.  That's good for the 'ole ego.

I'm psyched though...what a good time and good people!  The $100 gift card to the hardware store where it was held at is pretty nice too...they have a huge selection of Weber and BGE stuff.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 6, 2010)

What that trophy just the lid or the entire grill?


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 7, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> What that trophy just the lid or the entire grill?


It was an entire Smokey Joe with a laser engraved lid.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 7, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> It was an entire Smokey Joe with a laser engraved lid.


Thats a pretty sweet prize.


----------

